# 722K can now view VOD 3D



## dkdesantis (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just told online by Dish Customer Service what 722K as of 5/18/11 can view VOD 3D. Can anybody confirm this? If so, I am getting closer to satisfaction. Now Dish just needs 3D programming. So 722K can now view 3D?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you see any channel 1/501 3D movies? If so, then it probably has been enabled for the 722K.

That's the only 3D content on Dish right now.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The 722k has the capability to view 3D VOD, but at this time there are no 3D movies available for it.

Currently, only the 922 has 3D VOD titles that are able to be viewed


----------



## dkdesantis (Jun 28, 2011)

Matt, help me understand why 902 has VOD programming that 722K does not. Not a big deal to me. What is a big deal to me is when Dish has ESPN 3D (sooner than later, right?) that 722K will be above to broadcast it?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I honestly don't know why they only have 3D VOD on the 922 only. 

If we get ESPN 3D, from what I've been told, the 722k is capable of viewing 3D so it should be able to view it (no guarantees on anything).


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> (no guarantees on anything).


The official Dish slogan.


----------

